# My Xingu Rhom



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Hello, I picked this guy up from AS from their last shipment. He's almost 7" long and has so much shine to him that he appear to be of the diamond variant. Amazing rhom with a nasty attitude, he bit me while I was getting him in the tank.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sweet looking rhom

How big is the tank? any other pictures?


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

hopefully that bump heals, otherwise its a cool looking rhom.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how big is your tank
i love his shape actually. really rugged looking with that hump. 
god these fish are amazing


----------

